# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  ذكرُ حُفَّاظِ "كتاب سيبويه في النحو واللغة والمعاني".

## أمجد الفلسطيني

ذكرُ حُفَّاظِ كتابِ سيبويه "في النحو واللغة والمعاني".

أدام الله سروركم وأطاب عيشكم وأعلى مناركم
لا يخفى على شريف علمكم ما لكتاب سيبويه من المكانة عند أهل العربية 
فمنذ أن وضعه صاحبه والناس به منشغلة وعليه معتكفة وفي رياضه راتعة ولعجائبه خاضعة
فمن عاكف على درسه وفهمه سنوات عدة 
ومن شارح وجامع بين الشروح ومعلق ومختصر وراد ومدافع 
حتى بات يُمدح عندهم في الفن ويُقدم من حلَّ كتابه وفهمه ومارسه

وبات عندهم أن من لم يقرأه ويفهمه لم يفهم النحو ولم يعرف شيئا وإن قرأ غيره.
قال أبو حيان  في النُضار في المسلاة عن نُضار _وهو كتاب صنفه في أخباره وأخبار شيوخه وهو كثير الفوائد ونضار ابنته_ : كان_ أحمد بن عبد النور المالقي تـ702هـ _ عالما بالنحو ، وكان لا يقرأ كتاب سيبويه ، فكان أصحابنا إذا ذُكر يقولون : هل يقرأ كتاب سيبويه ؟ فيقال : لا ، فيقولون : لا يعرف شيئا . بغية السيوطي 1/ 331.

ومعالم الاعتناء بهذا الكتاب بارزة في كتب التراجم والسير والفهارس
قال العلامة الحَفَظَة محمد عبد الخالق عُضيمة في المغني في تصريف الأفعال ص 10:"من مظاهر العناية بكتاب سيبويه أن بلغ عدد النحويين الذين عرف عنهم أنهم فقهوا هذا الكتاب ودرسوه 150 نحوي، شرحه منهم خمسون نحويا ، وشرح شواهده سبعة عشر نحويا، وكان يحفظه ويستظهره عشرة، وهذا فيما أحصيت، ولولا خوف الإطالة لذكرت أسماء هؤلاء"ا.هـ
قلت وعدد المعتنين في كل ما ذكر أكثر من ذلك فلعله لم يستقص أو كان السبب عدم وقوفه على بعض كتب التراجم التي طبعت بعده.

وكتاب سيبويه لا يحتاج إلى غيره وغيره محتاج إليه
قال محمد بن يزيد المبرد: " لم يعمل كتاب في علم من العلوم مثل كتاب سيبويه، وذلك أن الكتب المصنّفة في العلوم مضطرة إلى غيرها، وكتاب سيبويه لا يحتاج من فهمه إلى غيره "
وقال الزمخشري يمدح كتاب سيبويه رحمه الله:
ألا صلى الإله صلاة حق  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على عمرو بن عثمان بن قنبر
فإنَّ كتابه لم يغن عــنه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بنو قلم ولا أبناء منـــبر


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي هذا الموضوع المتواضع نجمع من وقفنا على أنه حفظ الكتاب عن ظهر قلب 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ونلحق بهم من حفظ أكثره منصوصا على ذلك
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومن ذُكر عنه ما يستلزم حفظه فقط.

وفي ذلك فوائد:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أهمها رفع الهمة والاقتداء.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبيانُ خطرِ هذا الكتاب.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومكانةِ من حَفِظهُ، واعتنى به.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والغرضِ الذي كان طالب العلم من أسلافنا يرمي إليه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  واعتنائهم بحفظ كبار الكتب إذا كانت أصولا وعدم اقتصارهم على المختصرات والمتون، وفي كتب التراجم والفهارس من هذا النوع كثير مشهور.
وغير ذلك.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

فممن حفظه كله عن ظهر قلب:
1_ حمدون النحوي المعروف بنعجة محمد بن إسماعيل توفي بعد المائتين
كان مقدما في النحو واللغة يحفظ كتاب سيبويه ويتقعر في الكلام ويتشادق .
طبقات الزبيدي ص235 ، والبلغة ص  21  
و هو الذي ذكره الحافظ في نزهة الألقاب1/ 213 حيث قال:
" ومحمد بن إسماعيل الفراء النحوي كان يحفظ كتاب سيبويه مات قبل الثلاثمائة". ليس غيره
وهو أول من حفظه فيما بلغنا.

2_ محمد بن موسى بن هاشم  الأفشين _اختلف في لقبه_ القرطبي المتوفى سنة 309 هـ ذكر الرافعي في تاريخ الأدب العربي 3/315: أنه كان يحفظ الكتاب وبحثت في ترجمته فيما بين يدي من المصادر فلم أجد ما يشير إلى ذلك فالله أعلم.


3_ ابن الوزان أبو القاسم إبراهيم بن عثمان القيرواني (ت346هـ)
شيخ المغرب في النحو واللغة، حفظ كتاب سيبويه، والمصنف الغريب، وكتاب العين وإصلاح المنطق ، وكتب الفراء ، وغير ذلك.
طبقات الزُبيدي ص 247، والسير 15/ 540، وغيرهما.
قلت هذه كتبٌ كبارٌ أصولٌ في فنها لا يُستغني عن النظر فيها ودرسها.

4_ خلف بن يوسف بن فرتون أبو القاسم بن الأبرش  الأندلسي الشنتريني النحوي (ت532هـ)
كان يستظهر كتاب سيبويه وأدب الكتاب والمقتضب والكامل .
بغية الوعاة 1/ 557 وغيره.

قلت : هذه كتب كبار أصول في فنها وهو ظاهر إلا في المقتضب للمبرد وحقه أن يكون من الأصول لكن كما قيل إن للكتب حظوظ من الخمول والشهرة والاعتناء كما للعلماء في ذلك ، ولذلك أثر عن بعض أهل العلم والأدب حفظه منهم أبو الحسن محمد بن محمد بن عيسى النحوي المعروف بالخيشي كما في سؤالات السلفي لخميس ص 87 
وينظر مقدمة العلامة عُضيمة عليه لمعرفة مكانة هذا الكتاب.


5_ أبو الحسن علي بن النضر الأسنائي قاضي الصعيد .
كان يحفظ كتاب سيبويه توفي بمصر سنة 505هـ
معجم البلدان 1/ 189.

6_ القيرواني العلامة الأصولي الأشعري المتكلم شيخ القراء أبو عبد الله محمد بن عتيق المعروف بابن أبي كُدَيَّة تـوفي سنة 512هــ
قال سبط ابن الجوزي في مرآة الزمان : كان يحفظ كتاب سيبويه.
قال ابن عقيل : هو شيخ هش حسن العارضة جاري العبارة حفظة متدين صلف تذاكرنا فرأيته مملوءا علما وحفظا.
كانت بينه وبين الحنابلة فتن.
السير للذهبي 19/ 417 وانظر في حواشيه ، و الوافي للصفدي 4/ 59 .

7_  الأستاذ الإمام أبو الحسن علي بن أحمد ابن خلف الأنصاري المقرئ المعروف بابن الباذش .
إمام كبير مشهور من شراح الكتاب
كان رحمه الله من الحفاظ لكتاب سيبويه المبرزين في النظر في معانيه من أهل الخير والرواية
توفي سنة 528هـ  
فهرسة ابن عطية ص 101 ، وغيره.

8_ ابن الطَرَاوة سليمان بن محمد بن عبد الله السبائي النحوي أبو الحسين تـ528هـ
كان واقفا على كتاب سيبويه لا يعلم أحد من أهل عصره كان أعلم به منه ولا أحفظ له.
قال أبو بكر ابن سمحون: ما يجوز على الصراط أعرف منه بالنحو.
له أقوال تفرد بها خالف فيها جمهور النحاة فذمه بعضهم بذلك.
وله المقدمات على كتاب سيبويه خالفه وانتقده حتى ثار عليه معاصروه ولابن الضائع رد عليه
التكملة لابن الأبار4/ 92، والبغية 1/ 602، وغيره ، وينظر "أبو الحسين بن الطراوة وأثره في النحو".

9_ أبو الزهر نابت بن المفرج بن يوسف الخثعمي الضرير ، توفي في سنة 545هــ
قال العماد الكاتب: كان يحفظ كتاب سيبويه، وكان هجاءً، ومن شعره في الهجاء قوله:
ونابت هو في ذا الدهر نائـبة  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأقرع وهو عندي من قوارعه
قفاه يشهد وهو العدل أن يدي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا توقع الصفع إلا في مواقعه  (ابتسامة).
تكملة الإكمال لابن نقطة 3/45، نكت الهميان للصفدي ص 254.

10_ عبد الله بن الحسن بن عبد الله بن يزيد السعدي اليحصبي أبو محمد يعرف بابن الأديب ، مات سنة 557هــ
قال ابن الزبير : كان أستاذا نحويا ، من أهل المعرفة التامة بالعربية والأدب ، فذّ الناس في ذلك في وقته، يحفظ كتاب سيبويه كحفظه للقرآن ، عارفا مع ذلك بالقراءات والفقه ، مشاركا في علوم .  
البغية 1/ 38.

11_ محمد بن حجاج بن إبراهيم الحضرمي أبو عبد الله وأبو بكر الوزير المعروف بابن مطرف الإشبيلي، تـ 607هـ
كان قرأ النحو على الشلوبين ، وكان يحفظ كتاب سيبويه.
وكان يطوف في اليوم والليلة ستين أسبوعاً 
البغية 1/ 74.

12_ على بن عبد الله الغسانيّ الزيتوني ( 609 هـ ) .
حفظ كتاب سيبويه . 
البغية 2/ 172

13_ السنهوري هو أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن خلف بن منصور الغساني  تــ620 هـ  
قال ابن المستوفي في ترجمته من تاريخ إربل 1/ 258: وحدثني أنه قرأ "كتاب سيبويه" على أبي اليمن زيد بن الحسن الكندي حفظا _ والله أعلم _ وتحدث الناس فيه. ا.هـ
اتهم وضرب وكان حزمي المذهب وله مع ابن دحية حوادث والله أعلم بصحة ما يذكر عنه.
ترجمه في اللسان 1/54، وغيره.

14_ تاج الدين أبو اليمن زيد بن الحسن الكندي ت 613 هـ.
قال ابن النجار وأظنه كان يحفظ كتاب سيبويه، لأني ما دخلت عليه قط إلاّ وهو في يده يطالعه، وكانت له به نسخة في مجلدة واحدة بخط الدقاق النحوي دقيقة الخط، فكان يراها بلا كلفة وقد بلغ التسعين، وكان قد متعه الله بسمعه وبصره وقوته .
بغية الطلب لابن العديم 9/4012.
وفي البلغة1/22:كان مستحضرا لكتاب سيبويه.

15_ محمد بن عبد المنعم الصنهاجي الحميري أبو عبد الله السبتي ، مات سنة 727هـ.
كان من صدور الحفاظ ، لم يستظهر أحد في زمانه من اللغة ما استظهره آية تتلى ومثال يضرب قائماً على كتاب سيبويه يسرده بلفظه اختبره الفاسيون في ذلك غير ما مرة وكان يستظهر صحاح الجوهري .
الإحاطة في أخبار غرناطة3/134، والدرر الكامنة 5/ 282 والبغية 1/ 164.

16_ تقي الدين علي بن عبد الكافي السبكي تــ 756 هـ.
قال ابنه في الطبقات 10/ 198 : وأما استحضاره لكتاب سيبويه وكتاب المقرب لابن عصفور فكان عجيبا ولعله درس عليهما.
وقد ذكر ابنه عجبا من محفوظات والده منها الكتب الستة وغيرها والله أعلم بصحة ذلك والأصل الصحة .

17_ محمد بن موسى بن النعمان أبو عبد الله، المزالي التلمساني تـ 683هـ.
كان غاليا في أشعريته منحرفا على الحنابلة وهو صاحب كتاب مصباح الظلام
قال الذهبي في تاريخ الإسلام : وقيل: إنه كان يحفظ "سيبويه ".
تاريخ الإسلام 51/170،  والعبر3/ 354.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

18_ المحترق من كثرة الحفظ إبراهيم بن مسعود بن حسان النحوي المعروف بالوجيه الصغير تـ590هـ.

قال ياقوت في معجم الأدباء1/187:" إبراهيم بن مسعود بن حسان المعروف بالوجيه الصغير، ويعرف جده بالشاعر، وإنما سمى بالوجيه الصغير لأنه كان ببغداد حينئذ نحوي آخر يعرف بالوجيه الكبير، وهو شيخي رحمه الله، وقد ذكرته في باب المبارك بن المبارك، وكانا ضريرين معاً، وكان هذا من أهل الرصافة ببغداد، وكان عجباً في الذكاء وسرعة الحفظ، وكان قد حفظ كتاب سيويه، وقيل: بل حفظ أكثره، وكان يحفظ غير ذلك من كتب الأدب، وأخذ النحو عن مصدق بن شبيب، وكان أعلم منه، وأصفى ذهناً، واعتبط (1) شاباً في جمادى الأولى سنة تسعين وخمسمائة، ولو قدر الله أن يعيش لكان آية من الآيات".
وفي مختصر تاريخ الدبيثي 1/ 134 : إبراهيم بن مسعود بن حسان الضرير أبو إسحاق النحوي الوجيه: من الرصافة، كان من أكثر أهل زمانه محفوظا وأتمهم فهما ومعرفة للنحو أتى على كتاب سيبويه حفظا إلا يسيرا منه وغير ذلك، وكان سريع الحفظ ثابت الذهن حاضر الجواب.
توفى سنة تسعين وخمسمائة، وقد استكمل سبعا وعشرين سنة.
وفي البغية للسيوطي1/ 432 : "مات شابا عن نيف وثلاثين سنة في سنة590هـ قال ابن النجار : احترق من كثرة الحفظ والكد، وأصابه سل" .

ـــــــــــــ
(1) يقال مات فلان عَبْطة أي شاباً صحيحاً، واعتبطه الموتُ، وقال أميَّة بن أبي الصلت:
من لم يمت عَبْطة يَمُتْ هرماً ... للموت كأس فالمرء ذائقها . تهذيب اللغة 2/185.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

19_ ابن الفَرَس عبد المنعم بن محمد بن عبد الرحيم بن فرج الخزرجي، تـ سنة  599هـ.
وهو صاحب كتاب الأحكام، ألفه وهو ابن خمسة وعشرين عاماً، فاستوفى ووفي.
من أهل غرناطة يكنى أبا محمد، ويعرف بابن الفرس، قال ابن عبد الملك، كان من بيت علم وجلالة، مستبحراً في فنون المعارف، على تفاريقها، متحققاً بها، نافذا فيها، ذكي القلب، حافظاً للفقه. 
استظهر أوان طلبه للكتابين، المدونة، وكتاب سيبويه وغيرهما، وعني به أبوه وجده عناية تامة. 
الذيل والتكملة السفر الخامس 1/60، الإحاطة 3/542.

20_ علي بن محمد بن محمد (2) بن عبد الرحيم الخشني الأُبَّذي أبو الحسن تـ680هـ .
قال السيوطي:قال في تاريخ غرناطة: كان نحويا ذاكرا للخلاف في النحو، من أحفظ أهل وقته لخلافهم ، من أهل المعرفة بكتاب سيبويه والواقفين على غوامضه، ولم يكن يعرفه كحفظه.. 
وقال أبو حيان في النضار : كان أحفظ من رأيناه بعلم العربية، وكان يقرئ كتاب سيبويه فما دونه..ا.هـ
قوله "ولم يكن يعرفه كحفظه" إما أن يكون حفظه دون معرفته أو العكس.
وعلى الوجهين فهو دليل على حفظه للكتاب ولكنه موهم ولم أجد عبارة ابن الخطيب في الإحاطة لتزيل الإشكال.
البغية 2/ 199.

21_ أبو الحسن السعيدي لم أعرفه كان حيا سنة 500 هـ .
قال أبو بكر محمد بن الحسن يعرف بابن برنجال: قال أبو الحسن السعيدي : أملقت سنة من السنين وكنت أحفظ كتاب سيبويه وغيره عن ظهر قلب... الصلة2/554.

وفي "المحمدون من الشعراء" للقفطي:" محمد بن الحسن بن يحيى بن خلف الأمويّ أندلسي، من أهل دانية، يكنّى أبا بكر ويعرف بابن برنجال، رحل إلى الشرق بعد الخمسمائة، وسمع من المشايخ، كان من أهل الدّراية. 
روى عنه قال: كنتُ أحفظ كتاب سيبويه ظاهر قلب، وغيره من كتب الأدب...
وفي الوافي 22/ 87 :"ومحمد بن حسن بن يحيى الداني الحافظ وذكره ابن عرام في سيرة بني الكنز وأثنى عليه العماد الكاتب قال أبو الحسن المذكور أملقت سنة وكنت أحفظ كتاب سيبويه وغيره عن ظهر قلب...
واعتمادي على المنقول في الصلة والباقي لم أحرره بعد.

ـــــــــــــــ  ــ
(2) وفي الذيل والتكلملة السفر الخامس1/ 391: علي بن محمد بن عبد الرحمن... لكن وقع في الوافي للصفدي 5/ 183 عن أبي حيان ذكر اسمه كما ذكر السيوطي وأبو حيان تلميذ الأبذي.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

22_ ومن المعاصرين الشيخ محمد عبد الخالق عُضَيمة
قرأت أن د. رمضان عبد التواب قال إن الشيخ محمد عبد الخالق عُضَيمة يستظهر كتاب سيبويه.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

ويلحق بهم

23_ عبد الله بن محمد بن عيسى بن وليد النحوي يعرف: بابن الأسلمي.
ذكره ابن بشكوال في الصلة ولم يؤرخ سنة ولادته ولا وفاته .
قال:كان من أهل الحفظ والذكاء ذكر عنه أنه كان يختم كتاب سيبويه في كل خمسة عشر يوماً رحمه الله.
الصلة1/253، الوافي للصفدي17/ 289.
وأقل من هذا الفعل يستلزم حفظ الكتاب فإن فاعله موصوف بالحفظ والذكاء.

24_  الحافظ عبد الملك بن سراج أبو مروان النحوي المتوفى سنة 489 .
إمام أهل الأندلس في اللغة بلا مدافعة ، عنده يسقط حفظ الحفّاظ ودونه يكون علم العلماء.
عكف على الكتاب ثمانية عشر عاماً لا يعرف سواه ، ثم درس الجمهرة فاستظهرها، واستدرك الأوهام على المؤلفين ، وطال عمره ؛ مع البحث والتنقير ، وكان يقول : طريحتي في كل يوم سبعون ورقة . الصلة1/346، بغية الوعاة 2/ 110
وأقل من هذا الفعل يستلزم حفظ الكتاب فإن فاعله موصوف بالحفظ والذكاء.

25_ ابن الدهان العلامة وجيه الدين أبو بكر المبارك بن المبارك الواسطي النحوي الضرير توفي سنة 612هـ .
قال ابن النجار: وقرأ جملة من كتب النحو واللغة والشعر على أبي البركات الأنباري من حفظه، وذكر لي أنه قرأ نصف " كتاب سيبويه " من حفظه عليه أيضا، وأنه كان يحفظ في كل يوم كراسا في النحو ويفهمه ويطارح فيه.
حتى برع، وكان يتردد إلى منازل الصدور لإقراء الأدب، وكان شديد الذكاء، ثاقب الفهم، كثير المحفوظ، مضطلعا بعلوم كثيرة: النحو، واللغة، والتصريف، والعروض، ومعاني الشعر، والتفسير، ويعرف الفقه والطب وعلم النجوم وعلوم الأوائل.
قلت(أي الذهبي): لو جهل هذين العلمين لسعد (3).
قال: وله النظم والنثر، وينشئ الخطب والرسائل بلا كلفة ولا روية، ويتكلم بالتركية والفارسية والرومية والأرمنية والحبشية والهندية والزنجية بكلام فصيح عند أهل ذلك اللسان.
وهو الذي قيل فيه:
ومن مبلغ عني الوجيه رسالة  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإن كان لا تجدي لديه الرسائل 
تمذهبت للنعمان بعد ابن حنبل  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وذلك لما أعوزتك المآكل 
وما اخترت رأي الشافعي ديانة  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولكنما تهوى الذي هو حاصل 
وعما قليل أنت لا شك صائر  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إلى مالك فافطن لما أنا قائل.
السير 22/86.

26_ العلامة محمد الحسن بن الخديم اليعقوبي، أظنه توفي عن قريب.
قال صاحب رسالة "لماذا يحفظ الشناقطة": "ومن المعاصرين الحفاظ أيضاً صاحب المحضرة العامرة العلامة محمد الحسن بن الخديم وقد حدثني بعض تلامذته أنه يحفظ النص من مرتين فقط، وأنه لا يكاد يوجد فن إلا ويحفظ فيه ألفيةً حتى في الطب والعقيدة والقواعد الفقهية والقضاء، وأنه يحفظ كثيراً من كتاب سيبويه وتمنى لو جاءه في الصغر .

27_ القللوسى؛ محمد بن محمد بن إدريس القضاعي من أهل إسطبونة يكنى أبا بكر ويعرف بالقللوسى، تـ سنة 750هـ.

كان رحمه الله إماماً في العربية والعروض والقوافي موصوفاً بذلك منسوباً إليه يحفظ الكثير من كتاب سيبويه ولايفارقه بياض يومه شديد التعصب له مع خفة وطيش يحمله على التوغل في ذلك.
حدثني شيخنا أبو الحسن بن الجياب رحمه الله، قال وقف أبو بكر القللوسى يوماً على القاضي أبي عمرو بن الرندون، وكان شديد الوقار، مهيباً، وتكلم في مسألة من العربية، نقلها عن سيبويه، فقال القاضي أبو عمرو: أخطأ سيبويه .
فأصاب أبا بكر القللوسى قلق كاد يلبط به الأرض، ولم يقدر على جوابه بما يشفى به صدره لمكان رتبته، قال: فكان يدور بالمسجد، والدموع تنحدر على وجهه، وهو يقول أخطأ من خطأه يكررها (ابتسامة)
والقاضي أبو عمرو يتغافل عنه، ويزرى عليه.
الإحاطة لابن الخطيب 75/3



28_ الطبيب الفقيه النحوي المتفنن موفق الدين البغدادي أبو محمد عبد اللطيف بن يوسف يعرف بابن اللباد تـ 629 هـ
ذكر في سيرته التي ألفها لولده:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أنه حفظ القرآن 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والفصيح
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والمقامات
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وديوان المتنبي ونحو ذلك
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومختصراً في الفقه
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومختصراً في النحو
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  واللمع في ثمانية أشهر  
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأدب الكاتب لابن قتيبة حفظاً متقناً أما النصف الأول ففي شهور
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأما تقويم اللسان ففي أربعة عشر يوماً لأنه كان أربعة عشر كراساً
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم حفظ مشكل القرآن له
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وغريب القرآن له وكل ذلك في مدة يسيرة
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم انتقل إلى الإيضاح لأبي علي الفارسي فحفظه في شهور كثيرة، ولازم مطالعه شروحه وتتبعه التتبع التام حتى تبحر فيه وجمع ما قال الشراح
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأما التكملة فحفظها في أيام يسيرة كل يوم كراساً ...
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال: وللشيخ كمال الدين مائة تصنيف وثلاثون تصنيفاً، أكثرها في النحو وبعضها في الفقه والأصولين وفي التصوف والزهد، وأتيت على أكثر تصانيفه سماعاً وقراءة وحفظاً، وشرع في تصنيفين كبيرين أحدهما في اللغة والآخر في الفقه ولمن يتفق له إتمامهما 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وحفظت عليه طائفة من كتاب سيبويه وأكببت على المقتضب فأتقنته، وبعد وفاة الشيخ تجردت لكتاب سيبويه ولشرحه للسيرافي، ثم قرأت...الخ ترجمته الممتعة
عيون الأنباء في طبقات الأطباء لابن أبي أصيبعة ص683 .

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد يلحق بهم من قيل فيه أنه ما طالع كتابا إلا حفظه كما قيل في حق أبي محمد عبد الله بن محمد أو ابن محمود  النحوي القيرواني الضرير كان عالما بالغريب والعربية والشعر وتفسير المشروحات وأيام العرب وأخبارها وتوفي سنة 308هـ وكان يحفظ الكتاب من مرتين
وكما قيل في حق ابن تيمية وكان قرأ في العربية أياماً على سليمان بن عبد القوى ثم أخذ كتاب سيبويه  فتأمله ففهمه


ـــــــــــــــ  ــ
(3) قلت هذا ليس على إطلاقه.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فائدة:من ملح التحقيق ذكر حفاظ الكتاب المُحقق إن كان له حفاظ فإنه يدخل في فصل أو مبحث "اعتناء واحتفال أهل العلم بالكتاب"

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فائدة أخرى: ظهر لي من خلال تتبع كتاب سيبويه وما يتعلق به في كتب التراجم والتواريخ أن أهل المغرب كانوا أكثر اعتناء به وبفهمه وشرحه وحفظه من غيرهم، وقد نبه غير واحد على هذا.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبعد هذا فلا يظنن طالب علم بعد حفظه للكتاب أنه بلغ الغاية ودرجة الاجتهاد:
قال عبد الواحد المراكشي في ترجمة أبي جعفر الحميري: قال لي ولده عصام - وقد رأيت - عنده نسخة من شعر أبي الطيب قرئت علي أو أكثرها فألفيتها شديدة الصحة فقلت: له لقد كتبتها من أصل صحيح وتحرزت في نقلها فقال: لي ما يمكن أن يكون في الدنيا أصل أصح من الأصل الذي كتبت منه فقلت: له أين وجدته؟ قال: هو موجود الآن بين أيدينا وعندنا - وكنا في المسجد في زاوية - فقلت: له أين هو؟ فقال: لي عن يمينك فعلمت أنه يريد الشيخ فقلت: ما على يميني إلا الأستاذ! فقال: لي هو أصلي وبإملائه كتبت كان يملي علي من حفظه! فجعلت أتعجب فسمع الأستاذ حديثناً فالتفت إلينا وقال: فيم أنتما؟ فأخبره ولده الخبر فلما رأى تعجبي قال: 
بعيداً أن تفلحوا يعجب أحدكم من حفظ ديوان المتنبي! والله لقد أدركت أقواماً لا يعدون من حفظ كتاب سيبويه حافظاً ولا يرونه مجتهداً!.
توفي أبو جعفر هذا في شهر صفر من سنة 610 .
المعجب للمراكشي ص221.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> 22_ ومن المعاصرين الشيخ محمد عبد الخالق عُضَيمة
> قرأت أن د. رمضان عبد التواب قال إن الشيخ محمد عبد الخالق عُضَيمة يستظهر كتاب سيبويه.


لعل المقصود بذلك أنه يستحضر مواضع المسائل التي فيه وإن كانت في غير مظنتها.
أما حفظ حروفه فأنا أستبعد ذلك، ولعل من يطالع تصانيف الشيخ عضيمة يقول مثل قولي.
ولو كان يحفظه ما احتاج إلى وضع فهارس مفصلة له.
وأظنني وقفت في كلامه أنه وجد نسبة قول لسيبويه في كلام بعض أهل العلم، ولم يجدها في الكتاب، ثم وجدها فيه بعد سنوات في غير مظنتها، وهذا يفيد أنه لا يحفظه بحروفه.

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

مقال رائع ، سلمكَ الله . ونفع بك .




> ويلحق بهم
> 26_ العلامة محمد الحسن بن الخديم اليعقوبي، أظنه توفي عن قريب.
> قال صاحب رسالة "لماذا يحفظ الشناقطة": "ومن المعاصرين الحفاظ أيضاً صاحب المحضرة العامرة العلامة محمد الحسن بن الخديم وقد حدثني بعض تلامذته أنه يحفظ النص من مرتين فقط، وأنه لا يكاد يوجد فن إلا ويحفظ فيه ألفيةً حتى في الطب والعقيدة والقواعد الفقهية والقضاء، وأنه يحفظ كثيراً من كتاب سيبويه وتمنى لو جاءه في الصغر .


هذا العلامة حي بعدُ يا شيخنا . أخبرني بذلك غير واحد من الشناقطة .

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكم
قرأت أنه توفي فالله أعلم 

يستدرك هذا:
29_ ابن حراز الحسين بن أبي منصور بن حَرَّاز أبو عبد الله الهمامي وجيه الدين مات سنة 619.

قال ياقوت في معجم الشعراء سمعته يقول حفظت كتاب سيبويه بعد المفصل للزمخشري

الوافي 13/43، تبصير المنتبه1/ 422.

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

بارك الله فيكم
جمع نافع أثابكم الله

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نسأل الله تعالى أنْ يرزقنا وجميعَ طلبة العلم قوة الحفظ مع الفهم والعمل.

----------

